

Show HN: The Art of the Startup video - badgercapital

I am about to put together a prelaunch video for a new startup I’m working on. Video gives your landing page and company instant credibility. It is also a medium of communication people are comfortable with. This greatly increases your sign up conversion rate. I put together a list of some great startup explainer videos I really like and some different things I took away from them.<p><i>Robin Hood</i> - “Free stock trading” -  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;87163777 - It always helps when you’ve got Adam from Sandwich video on the job. The anticipation and confidence is strikingly similar to DollarShaveClub. This resulted in 300k prelaunch emails.<p><i>VidFall</i> - “Videos play, prices fall”   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;84588387 - Example of a great animated video. This is how you do it on a budget. Professional voice over is a MUST!<p><i>Notabli</i> - “Your Child’s Greatest Moments” - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;119583565 - You don’t need a voiceover. Your job is simply to inspire. Use images and music that hits home and is relatable.<p><i>Dollar Shave Club</i> - “Great shave for a fraction of the price” - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;37974974 - We’ve all seen it, but come one… it is genius. You have to take risks.. plain and simple.<p>Other takeaways:
- Always use your Vimeo link. There won’t be a pre-roll advertisement. 
- Try to avoid the future tense (Our company will XYZ…). You’ll want this video to last a long time. 
- Strike an emotion and take risks. A simple explainer video&#x2F;powtunes video kills a little piece of me each time I open one.
- Sometimes professionals like Sandwich video will take equity in your company to create your video. It could be the exposure you need to succeed. Go for it!<p>Would love to hear what you guys think makes a great pre-launch video. Or if you have any other great examples. Hope this is helpful to you guys.
======
aepearson
Something I'd be really interested in that adds to this is : How do you find
someone to shoot/produce your video?

